# Igo-w6



## thekeeperza (26/3/14)

This looks wicked.
http://www.froginfog.com/ecig/rebuildable-atomizer/igo-w6??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (26/3/14)

Indeed! Does someone here have experience building quad coils? Would the flavour, vapour and throat hit be that much more intense?

Looks like an awesome site btw, free world wide shipping


----------



## TylerD (26/3/14)

That does look wicked. Jus't dont like the little patterns on it.
Quad coils will be my next venture.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (26/3/14)

yes indeed


----------



## BhavZ (26/3/14)

Man that looks gorgeous. Wonder if it will be available locally.


----------



## BhavZ (17/4/14)

Rip's review of it and build


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (6/7/14)

I've been building quad coils on my Youde Igo-W6 for about a month now was a bit tricky to get it sorted in the beginning. But loving now. Getting great sub ohm values all the way down to 0.1ohm. 100% vg low nic level juices def recommended. I nearly felt like I wanted to cough up a lung when I used high nic more pg based liquids.


----------

